# Куда обратиться за консультацией



## lot (10 Дек 2007)

Подскажите пожалуйста куда в Москве можно обратиться за консультацией.
Буду в Москве в воскресенье 16 декабря, один день. У меня 2 грыжи 7 и 5,8 мм. Есть томограмма с описанием. Желательно консультацию бесплатную, а то на одной платной консультации уже был. Посмотрели томограмму , почитали описание, и предложили операцию   и всё, удовольствие 5 минут. На вопрос о других методах лечения, сказали ,что это долго и нудно, так быстрее.
Заранее благодарен, Роман.


----------

